
Zimbra announces desktop version of its web mail app - reitzensteinm
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/Techcrunch/~3/104394183/
======
reitzensteinm
I was just thinking about this this morning - GMail and Hotmail are fine and
all, but I've migrated back to a desktop email app simply because web
interfaces don't cut it for complex tasks. This is the best of both worlds -
desktop app for home and web mail for on the go.

------
Readmore
It's interesting that you can take a look at their code to see how they pull
of the synchro. Startup founders, start your photocopiers!

